# A spring of 'poos



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My new collective term for 'poos is a Spring (or bounce) of Poos.

Fairlie made the suggestion about having bouncing as a Friday Fun - but I was busy last Friday and tried to get some bouncing pictures today.... 

So the challenge is to see if you can find some old bouncing pictures - or get busy and take some over the next few days.

It is tricky - I had to hold and take picture one handed while throwing ball up with other


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will look, I think they are on my old phone of ruby in extra long grass last summer bouncing so she could see where she was going!! 
(I was also busy last Friday.... In hospital with kidney infection & stones... Still the morphine beats the benylin any day!!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps sorry marzi fab boing pics!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fab pics Marzi, I love the "Spring of poos". Can I add horizontal springs or must they be vertical (I have both).

Tracey my kidneys are twitching in symapthy with yours, I know how much it hurts. The really pissy thing about it is that a super healthy diet is the culprit. How can strawberries, spinach, rhubarb etc...cause so much pain?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Fab pics Marzi, I love the "Spring of poos". Can I add horizontal springs or must they be vertical (I have both).
> 
> Tracey my kidneys are twitching in symapthy with yours, I know how much it hurts. The really pissy thing about it is that a super healthy diet is the culprit. How can strawberries, spinach, rhubarb etc...cause so much pain?


Well I never - they're certainly not to blame for mine!!
Unhealthy diet, with the very odd small wine or gin!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice height. Ozzy is my springy poo.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I will look, I think they are on my old phone of ruby in extra long grass last summer bouncing so she could see where she was going!!
> (I was also busy last Friday.... In hospital with kidney infection & stones... Still the morphine beats the benylin any day!!)


The lengths some people will go to, to have a holiday 
Poor you. Hope the morphine did the job and you are now pain free. I've had gall stones and that whole experience was a 100 times worse than labour... On the plus side I got to lie in bed all day and hospital food was not as awful as I had been led to believe 

Bounces in any direction are very acceptable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Nice height. Ozzy is my springy poo.


I can't get over how big ozzy is to how he was, ozzy is a winner!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> The lengths some people will go to, to have a holiday
> Poor you. Hope the morphine did the job and you are now pain free. I've had gall stones and that whole experience was a 100 times worse than labour... On the plus side I got to lie in bed all day and hospital food was not as awful as I had been led to believe
> 
> Bounces in any direction are very acceptable


If I didn't know better I'd of though billy was in for a sibling!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stunning big bouncy Oz


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

boing!!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Historic bounces 

I honestly put a lot of effort into stopping Kiki from doing these massive bounces as i am really wary of the damage that she could do to herself - but she does LOVE to bounce 
Dotty is not quite such an extreme bouncer


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is awesome but I know what you mean. We started discouraging it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wowza. The one of Liz with all three dogs I would happily frame and put up here, even though I've never met any of them. Fab, fab fabulous photo essay! I love the woodsy one too. The last one has me puzzled. Is she jumping to catch the ball or was she jumping from sheer delight over life and the beautiful place where you live?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wondered why you were AWOL Tracey  hope you are on the mend xxxx fab pics Marzi I will get creative tomorrow  love Lizzies Wellies xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bouncing in the snow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry guys, don't have any. They either turn out as just a background shot or an apricot fuzzy blur.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I've shared these before but their my faves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

*They're


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> *They're
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've been *grammared*


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thought I'd grammar myself before it was pointed out! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Wondered why you were AWOL Tracey  hope you are on the mend xxxx fab pics Marzi I will get creative tomorrow  love Lizzies Wellies xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes thanks - I'm on the mend - taking it easy & painting the dogs bed!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The last ones are flying, not boinging but there was a big boing before I assure you.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

The bouncing for bubbles pic is one if my faves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I Love Rufus, he is a furry chunk of doggy instinct, what a star


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I will look, I think they are on my old phone of ruby in extra long grass last summer bouncing so she could see where she was going!!
> (I was also busy last Friday.... In hospital with kidney infection & stones... Still the morphine beats the benylin any day!!)


Whoa there! No, poor you, that sounds truly dreadful. I hope you're feeling better. Did this follow on from your nasty half term thing? Hugs xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Rufus' dock diving pics - the cat watching on is priceless.
Bless your Mum  A perfect example of how mothering is a life long job


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love those lake pictures.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Flying Rufus is a winner..... But he's flying not boinging (except for bubbles with grandma) .....does that count??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Whoa there! No, poor you, that sounds truly dreadful. I hope you're feeling better. Did this follow on from your nasty half term thing? Hugs xxx


Much better now thanks..... Maybe it was my cocktails of brandy & benylin that caused my stone!!  I'll have to experiment again to see....
I never have time off work (except for broken arms in the summer holidays - how fab was that!!) so I'm treating myself to a week of sick leave  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad to hear it - I had Thursday off last week with the sinus thing (could only get someone to cover me for a day) and I really enjoyed 'Homes under the Hammer' 

Maybe alternate the Benny cocktails with a glass of water to be safe x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Glad to hear it - I had Thursday off last week with the sinus thing (could only get someone to cover me for a day) and I really enjoyed 'Homes under the Hammer'
> 
> Maybe alternate the Benny cocktails with a glass of water to be safe x


I find judge Rinder hilarious!! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He is fully off the ground here!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the ears - spread wide to slow the rate of descent


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I like to imagine he's riding an invisible bicycle down the slope


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> I like to imagine he's riding an invisible bicycle down the slope


Or a motorcycle in a really serious race. Beautiful Ghandi looks ready for Spring with that groom. Is that photo recent?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Or a motorcycle in a really serious race. Beautiful Ghandi looks ready for Spring with that groom. Is that photo recent?


Yes, last week

Here he is from the front so you can see his little face


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Different stages of one jump!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love it, if you click fast it plays like a film called Bounce.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That's cool. Ozzy is my tigger. He loves jumping. Half the time he doesn't even know he is doing it. It just happens when he gets excited.


----------

